# Has The Recent News Encouraged You To Home School ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I was wondering if the recent news has made more families want to homeschool their children. I realize ther are many different reasons for each of them...but perhaps more..for safety reasons. Back in the 60's when we had children homeschooling wasn't even thought of but during the 70's we knew several families that succesfully homeschooled their children. Was always jealous too...:ashamed: what do you all think ??


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The news, recent or otherwise, really has nothing to do with our decision to homeschool.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I have wanted to homeschool for many years. Was getting my ducks in a row to do it soon. Intended to begin after school let out for the summer. Will be withdrawing dd before school starts on the 3rd instead. No time like the present.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Not me since I've been home educating since 1993. But my son and daughter in law have been on the fence - and the shootings have pushed them to the home educating side.

I would think that people who have been considering it will do so, but few of those who have not.
Dawn


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree with HalfPint. If someone was seriously considering it, the recent shootings may be enough to close the deal, but unless they were alreay given thought to it, I doubt that they would do so just because of the shootings. Some are so anti homeschool I doubt they would consider it if there were credible threats on their child's school.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Violence in schools actually DID play a bit in our decision. We live out in the styx, just the wrong side of the Baltimore County/Howard County line. Our first due schools were not even remotely a consideration due to poor scores and violence. We couldn't afford to private school our DD, so homeschool was the next option. My neighbor had done it successfully and has 7 well adjusted, smart, well educated kids to show for it, complete with scholarships for the oldest ones.

The recent violence makes me thank God repeatedly that I do not have to subject her to public school. Also the indoctrination process (reading executive orders by President Obama for literature? No prayer? Reciting the pledge to Obama? Teaching kindergarteners about alternative lifestyles and sex?) in a lot of school districts.

It also became apparent from early on that she would be reading above her school level, but perhaps only average at math. I can fit her curiculuum to her levels, and teach it the way she learns the best. I really have been grateful since we got stuck on money and time...in public school she would have been left behind as the class kept going in math, while in English she would have been ignored while the rest of the class caught up to her.

I admit to a few lazy days and such, but I have never regretted our decision.


----------



## Chinclub (Mar 2, 2005)

We started homeschooling because of bullying violence in our school. What really gave me the final push was when I found out you can do public school from home on line. I was really worried about being able to come up with a good curriculum on my own but found connections academy. They are a public online school. The kids log in and watch lessons over the internet. They receive all of their text books and science labs free in the mail. When they graduate 12th grade they will get a regular public school diploma that ANY university will take. It also allows the kids to do school when they want to (any hours on any day) as long as they do 30 hours a week. We are in our second year and LOVE it.
If you have been wanting to home school but are worried about the details check into it. I know connections academy is available in most states as a free home public school. There are other online public schools as well and in most states they are 100% free. You just have to have access to a computer and the internet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We (the kids and I) prayed every morning I dropped them off at school their 6th, 5th and 3rd grade year. At the end of that school year, God had provided us PLENTY of confirmations that this was His Decision.

My only regret is that I did not answer His Call when they were in 2nd, 1rst, and 4 years old. I am so thankful that God does give, second chances.

Our reasons were many: 
Godless indoctrination
Bullying
Enormous peer pressure
Also, the fact that my relationship with the kids today......priceless.
Their ability to relate to, and have intelligent conversations with people of ALL ages....priceless.
The fact that today, they are VERY comfortable in their own skin, and have no problem saying "no".

I will never regret homeschooling.
Never ever!!


----------



## EArevalo (Jan 29, 2013)

I was already homeschooling prior to the most recent news, but I would have to say that it _was_ a confirmation to me that what we are doing is what we feel is right for our children. There is so much peer pressure, bullying and violence in the public school system that it is almost impssible for that to not factor into you decision. 

In our state, standardized testing has become so important that students are literally taught how to take the tests rather than taught the material they need to master the tests. Also we wanted our children to study religion, and this was not something they are able to do in the public school system. 

I do feel better knowing that I am not sending my child to school and wondering if they are going to make it back to me safe.


----------

